# Cracked Autotrail shower cubicle



## Marian (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi All. Anyone had any probs with their shower cubicle walls cracking? We have a Dakota which has had major problems and frequently camp with friends who have had the same. We were with them this weekend and they advised us to check our shower cubicle walls as theirs had cracked. Yep! So had ours, not as bad as theirs but two cracks behind the door were there.

Will be phoning Chelston's tomorrow and hopefully Tom will sort it out for us.

By the way, was that the coldest Easter ever, or what. We were in Rye and nearly froze despite heater going flat out.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Marian said:


> We were in Rye and nearly froze despite heater going flat out.


Hi Marian...where did you camp in Rye ? We rented a cottage there years ago and have always wanted to go back.

Hope you have luck getting Tom to answer your question -and sort out the shower.

G


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a 2006 Apache. The shower walls cracked but the dealer's service department didn't seem too surprised. They said it happens when the surface isn't completely smooth and even before the panels are stuck on. Mine were replaced under warranty.

Viv


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

This company seems to be recommended by Chelston (according to their website), worth a look....www.branfibre.co.uk.


----------



## ApacheDrifter (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi I have the same problem 2006 Apache although it is out of guarantee Autotrail said they would fix it as a gesture of good will.



Good Luck Apache Drifter


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Marion we have an Autotrail Cheiftain had the same problem see link

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-313269.html#313269

I can highly recommend Charles and Sons in Poole they did an excellent repair
All the best Lin


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Grizzly,

When we bought our Tracker we toddled off to Rye for one of our first trips in March a year ago. We stayed at the Caravan Club CL:

The Old Dairy, Playden, Rye, TN31 7UL
Telephone - 01797 223933

It was a slightly odd place as the owner seemed to have a hand in many cottage industries, and as the grass was wet (and a ramp into the field) the owner allowed us to park on the hardstanding next to his lawnmower business.

If you do visit, it was an easy walk downhill into Rye, and there was a really fantastic pub in a converted oasthouse a few yards down, that served superb food at affordable prices. The bitter was proper warm, strong, southern stuff with no head and lots of twigs in (ok, I lied about the twigs....)

We enjoyed driving around looking at stuff like the marshes, and Sound Mirrors, etc.

Hope that helps,
John & Yvonne


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Just found cracks in our shower wall, is this a general problem with Auto Trail showers and have all been repaired under warranty.

Is it possible to repair insitu without adding a covering panel.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 105754 (Jul 10, 2007)

*cracked wall*

hi had the same on 2006 apache, repaired under warranty,when you get yours repaired i would advise you ask them not to dot&dab the sealent used to attach the sheet to the wall but to use a full spread of sealent otherwise you may end up with the same issues has the wall may pant & give when you lean on the wall,autotrail know this is a known issue & may well repair it FOC just push them a little cheers


----------

